# Herbie's Head shop



## Wafarin' Stranger (Jul 2, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has tried this seedbank?  Pretty neat site and carries TGA as well as all the other usual suspects.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks good, never tried them though.


----------

